# What Happened To My Motor?



## wizkid1 (Feb 28, 2012)

I was driving my boosted 240sx with the KA24DE to get gas today and i was waiting for a light down the street from my house to change i hear a loud noise like a hammer hitting the block. the car shut off and when i attempted to start it nothing.. starter doesn't seem to make any noise.. so i had my friend push it with his car up to about 30 and i tried to pop the clutch to start it.. the wheels just lock up. the clutch blew a spring a week ago so i could hear it shooting around in there every once and a while... so do you think my clutch locked up and is causing this? or did the motor lock up? its not low on oil and had no other problems before this motor wise.. i just want to know what i should look at first? could a blown clutch make the motor not turn? or what could have went in my motor? 

thanks in advance. just want to be put into the right direction.


----------



## GearCranium (Apr 19, 2013)

*Doesn't sound good*

Hey Wizkid1,

Im a Nissan mechanic so I might be able to help you out. This doesn't sound like a blown clutch. When clutches blow apart, the motor doesn't often sieze up solid. It sounds like you blew a rod, in my opinion. This can happen with boosted engines over time as the rods get stressed beyond factory specs.. Depending where the rod snapped, it could be wedged so the engine is simply locked. If the starter won't turn at all, and popping the clutch doesn't give you anything, then I'll bet you have this. Honestly, you are probably going to have to pull the head to look and see. Good luck. 

Sam
Factory Certified Nissan Mechanic
Pompano Nissan


----------

